# Issues building texinfo-6.5 on Sparc64



## Simba7 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have been trying to get texinfo-6.5 to compile on my old SunFire V100. Unfortunately, it keeps popping up with this:

```
chmod a+x pod2texi
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/Pod-Simple-Texinfo'
Making all in texindex
gmake[6]: Entering directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/texindex'
sed -e 's,[@]pkgdatadir[@],/usr/local/share/texinfo,g' -e 's,[@]AWK[@],/usr/bin/awk,g' -e 's,[@]PACKAGE[@],texinfo,g' -e 's,[@][@]*VERSION[@][@]*,6.5,g' <./texindex.in >texindex
chmod +x texindex
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/texindex'
Making all in util
gmake[6]: Entering directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/util'
sed -e 's,[@]datadir[@],/usr/local/share,g' \
-e 's,[@]PACKAGE[@],texinfo,g' \
-e 's,[@]USE_EXTERNAL_LIBINTL[@],yes,g' \
-e 's,[@]USE_EXTERNAL_EASTASIANWIDTH[@],yes,g' \
-e 's,[@]USE_EXTERNAL_UNIDECODE[@],yes,g' \
-e '1 s,/usr/bin/env perl,/usr/local/bin/perl,g' \
   ./txixml2texi.pl >txixml2texi
chmod a+x txixml2texi
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/util'
Making all in doc
gmake[6]: Entering directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc'
Making all in tp_api
gmake[7]: Entering directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc/tp_api'
gmake  all-am
gmake[8]: Entering directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc/tp_api'
gmake[8]: Nothing to be done for 'all-am'.
gmake[8]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc/tp_api'
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc/tp_api'
gmake[7]: Entering directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc'
restore=: && backupdir=".am$$" && \
rm -rf $backupdir && mkdir $backupdir && \
if (TEXINFO_DEV_SOURCE=1 ; export TEXINFO_DEV_SOURCE ; top_srcdir=".." ; export top_srcdir ; top_builddir=".." ; export top_builddir ; /usr/local/bin/perl ../tp/texi2any --version) >/dev/null 2>&1; then \
  for f in texinfo.info texinfo.info-[0-9] texinfo.info-[0-9][0-9] texinfo.i[0-9] texinfo.i[0-9][0-9]; do \
    if test -f $f; then mv $f $backupdir; restore=mv; else :; fi; \
  done; \
else :; fi && \
if TEXINFO_DEV_SOURCE=1 ; export TEXINFO_DEV_SOURCE ; top_srcdir=".." ; export top_srcdir ; top_builddir=".." ; export top_builddir ; /usr/local/bin/perl ../tp/texi2any   -I . \
 -o texinfo.info `test -f 'texinfo.texi' || echo './'`texinfo.texi; \
then \
  rc=0; \
else \
  rc=$?; \
  $restore $backupdir/* `echo "./texinfo.info" | sed 's|[^/]*$||'`; \
fi; \
rm -rf $backupdir; exit $rc
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
gmake[7]: *** [Makefile:1237: texinfo.info] Error 139
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc'
gmake[6]: *** [Makefile:1440: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5/doc'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:1199: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:1138: all] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/tmp/work/usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/texinfo-6.5'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1
```
I did notice that it had this problem in the past, and it seems to crash at the same spot (PR 220447).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2018)

With the update from 6.4 to 6.5 this patch seems to have been removed. The maintainer may have assumed it was fixed upstream. You can try to add the 'old' patch and see if it helps. 

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/print/texinfo/files/?pathrev=445029


----------

